# today's trendy terms



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok, I don't know why, but it really grates on my nerves when I hear these new trendy terms like pick, and smalls.
"I picked this at an antique mall this weekend" no, you didn't they had it for sale and you bought it.
"I found some smalls" really?? is it really too much more to type to say small parts, or small stuff? or are you too busy texting while you drive back from the antique mall with your pick of smalls???

I'm also mildly bugged by the acronyms lol, ttyl, imho etc! the only one I will accept is ttfn and that's because it's the original cool acronym.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 15, 2013)

Yep. ttfn is dumb too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Yep. ttfn is dumb too.




[video=youtube_share;5Gu50vq5ux4]http://youtu.be/5Gu50vq5ux4[/video]


----------



## TammyN (Sep 15, 2013)

I only get annoyed by someone "picking" something from an antique store if the store is "curated".


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you just bored Scott? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Sep 15, 2013)

*Rehashed*

like bitchin or wickid = smalls is a term used in antiques as long as I can remember 30+ years for me ie: I am a dealer in smalls==no furniture no cars no bikes etc. 
Seems to even be more useful since priority boxes and then ebay- if you ask a dealer or picker if they have any tractor, bike or "mid century" smalls ...you are asking for junk that can be chucked into a box or envelope and moved out easily.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2013)

you can add barn fresh to the list. what is it with barn anything? does it make it better?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been using smalls for a while before pickers. Now instead of say "I picked" i've always finished it by saying "I picked up"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> you can add barn fresh to the list. what is it with barn anything? does it make it better?




oh crap you're right! I hate Barn Fresh stuff too! like the time Mike Wolfe bought that pieced together Shelby from a longtime collector out here and immediately posted it to his facebook page as barn fresh! not many barns in Huntington Beach!
(although I have bought a bike or two that came with a tank or fender etc. full of straw from the pack rats in the "Barn")


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2013)

Organic, farm to table, gluten free, sustainable farming, heirloom, free range, grass feed, gluten free...oh wait already said that.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2013)

bike said:


> like bitchin or wickid = smalls is a term used in antiques as long as I can remember 30+ years for me ie: I am a dealer in smalls==no furniture no cars no bikes etc.
> Seems to even be more useful since priority boxes and then ebay- if you ask a dealer or picker if they have any tractor, bike or "mid century" smalls ...you are asking for junk that can be chucked into a box or envelope and moved out easily.




bitchin and wicked are antiquing terms? learn something new every day...


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 15, 2013)

How about "honey hole"?


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool, Sharp, and worst of all, SNAZZY!


----------



## OldRider (Sep 15, 2013)

A lot of these words we're picking up from  American Pickers........they're not a good influence on us!


----------



## tailhole (Sep 15, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> [video=youtube_share;5Gu50vq5ux4]http://youtu.be/5Gu50vq5ux4[/video]





Well, I do like Tigger!  But even he didn't abbreviate it.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2013)

How about tigger found a barn fresh gluten free snazzy bictchen aero cycle,,,,


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 15, 2013)

A lot of these "pickin'" terms have been popularized by Mike Wolfe and American Pickers, 

obviously. I actually LIKE the slang and I love how slang develops. I disagree here with you

Scott. I don't usually use these terms, but I think they are fun. You must be bored......?


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

You know what i hate? Boring threads like this. Hey let's talk about bikes! Let's share pictures of bikes! Let's learn what color was original to that bike! Let's learn how to service a bike! Let's see some original sales brochures about bikes! Isn't that what this site is for and shouldn't this thread be in the break room considering it has nothing to do with bikes unless this is an english class on bikes?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2013)

slick said:


> You know what i hate? Boring threads like this. Hey let's talk about bikes! Let's share pictures of bikes! Let's learn what color was original to that bike! Let's learn how to service a bike! Let's see some original sales brochures about bikes! Isn't that what this site is for and shouldn't this thread be in the break room considering it has nothing to do with bikes unless this is an english class on bikes?




just picked these bitchen barn fresh smalls off of my photobucket...


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

Scott, that's what i'm talking about!!!!! Very NICE!! Entertain my brain. Not my thoughts and opinions.

Oh and from what i have witnessed, those triple speed hubs HAUL ASS when they are mounted to a Shelby. I personally have seen one get up and go away VERY QUICKLY at a certain Long Beach bicycle ride with a very NON shelby guy riding it. I was very impressed with the fact he has spread his wings and ventured away from Schwinns, and even more flattered that he rode a Shelby, along with a few other Schwinn guys to a Shelby ride, unlike you Mr. Scott with your Huffman big tank that tried to "steal our thunder" that day. LOL!

Love my Cyclone Coaster gang!!!!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2013)

wow,those pictures are real "vintage"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2013)

slick said:


> Oh and from what i have witnessed, those triple speed hubs HAUL ASS when they are mounted to a Shelby. I personally have seen one get up and go away VERY QUICKLY at a certain Long Beach bicycle ride with a very NON shelby guy riding it. I was very impressed with the fact he has spread his wings and ventured away from Schwinns, and even more flattered that he rode a Shelby, along with a few other Schwinn guys to a Shelby ride, unlike you Mr. Scott with your Huffman big tank that tried to "steal our thunder" that day. LOL!
> 
> Love my Cyclone Coaster gang!!!!!!!




if only that were true. I've just about worn a set of brake disks trying to follow that Shelby! it's like 3rd is the normal speed and 1st and 2nd allow it to rattle along slowly so you can retrieve all of the parts that fall off along the way...
I suppose that's why there are so many pages of Shelby parts on ebay.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> [video=youtube_share;5Gu50vq5ux4]http://youtu.be/5Gu50vq5ux4[/video]




You'd speak in acronyms and short catchphrases too if your brain was attached to a rubber spring tail.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> oh crap you're right! I hate Barn Fresh stuff too! like the time Mike Wolfe bought that pieced together Shelby from a longtime collector out here and immediately posted it to his facebook page as barn fresh! not many barns in Huntington Beach!
> (although I have bought a bike or two that came with a tank or fender etc. full of straw from the pack rats in the "Barn")




I still have a shriveled up 50 year old nylon tire on the front wheel of the Higgins. At least I have a better tool now for cutting it off than scisscors or a serrated kitchen knife. WHEE!

Talk about a 'rustoration'.


----------



## jkent (Sep 16, 2013)

Scott,
One acronym I can't stand is "etc" and I have seen you use it over and over. Really starting to annoy me. Why not just spell the word out?  et cetera, et cetera, et cetera....... SPELL THE WORD!
I think this is what "etc" really means!




This is meant to be funny!!! Just thought I'd mess with you a bit Scott.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 16, 2013)

I was always told "You can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose."


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 16, 2013)

What a coincidence...I was picking my nose while reading this thread.
Chris


----------



## bike (Sep 16, 2013)

*in the automotive*



37fleetwood said:


> bitchin and wicked are antiquing terms? learn something new every day...




hot rod lowrider world for ever


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 16, 2013)

and according to the poll so far, 12 people like picking their nose....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

bricycles dictionary of crappy terms:

"pick"(ed); retrieved a buggar from.

"barn fresh"; may have come in contact with cow poop.

"retro"; really old, smelly varnished petrol.

"keeper"; something you spent too much money or restored, and now can't sell.

"patina"; too lazy to clean surface.

"NOS"; term that cannot be trusted any longer.

"used"; beat and put away wet decades ago.

"ran last time used"; ...yea,....fricken decades ago!

"light shelf wear"; ...yea, to a legally blind person....

"easy repair"; yea, to a professional for 600% more than what you paid for it....

"on of a kind"; ...yea, and for good reason....

"rare"; BULL SH_T!!!!!!!

"original paint"; yea, that you put on last month!!!!!!

"professional restoration"; defined loosely as: restoration (in your mind) & professional as in "professional liar"!!!

"light rust"; yea it's "light" now because most of the metal is GONE!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> bricycles dictionary of crappy terms:
> 
> "pick"(ed); retrieved a buggar from.
> 
> ...



That's good... +100


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate the word antique used for 1970's ten speeds. I wouldn't even use vintage for them... just "old ten speed".


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2013)

The words pedals, chain, seat post, and spokes, bug me. I don't have a problem with nipples, though.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The words pedals, chain, seat post, and spokes, bug me. I don't have a problem with nipples, though.




this one needs to go in your "Quote of the day" thread Dave, it's one of your best!


----------



## rlhender (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The words pedals, chain, seat post, and spokes, bug me. I don't have a problem with nipples, though.




Like what he said ^^^^    ( . )( . )


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The words pedals, chain, seat post, and spokes, bug me. I don't have a problem with nipples, though.




Dave I bet block chain or skip tooth chain really bugs you ..


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 16, 2013)

Did somebody say nipples? Somebody had some brass nipples in their box for sale..  my last bike came from robie wolf that is mikes brother. I have to say it looked barn fresh with some cow poop on it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 23, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> and according to the poll so far, 12 people like picking their nose....




This will no doubt please all doctors specializing in *rhinoplasty*.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 23, 2013)

*Alright I jump in on this one ....*

Many terms already covered ... the one that gets me is "style" to describe a poorly made repop of whatever ... from tires to pedals etc .. The person will explain the item using the original brand as a comparison & then throw on the word "style" so they are covered in case the buyer has a problem with the item ... such as posting a ad like this " Original Schwinn Typhoon Cord style tires" ... anyways ... just thought I would join in the thread .. Ride Vintage "style" ... Frank


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2013)

Huffman rescue... That ones sooooo over used


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2013)

The word "sooooo" bugs me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The word "sooooo" bugs me.




cute......


----------



## vincev (Sep 23, 2013)

"whatever"


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 23, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Well, I do like Tigger!  But even he didn't abbreviate it.




Yes he did. That's exactly what he did in that clip.


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Yes he did. That's exactly what he did in that clip.




"Whatever"


----------

